
 Colombia's Cocaine Cartels Learn a New Trick - nickb
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,562603,00.html
======
Mapou
I am not sure why the drug dealers think that these delivery crafts have to
have human pilots on board. With the kind of money that these guys have, it
would be relatively easy to implement a self-piloting craft that can go
anywhere.

~~~
lpgauth
Sure, but the more complicated it gets, the more expertise they need. That
means they need some specialized people and by that they are just augmenting
the risk of getting caught at some point in the process.

